# عثرة السمع والنظر



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2021)

*القمص صليب حكيم
 عثرة السمع والنظر


كيف نتغلب على سماع التأويلات والتشبيهات والنكات القبيحة وسط زملاء العمل وكيف نتفادى أحاديثهم عن الجنس والمغامرات الجنسية أو العلاقات الجنسية بأسلوب مكشوف؟

1 - ترك المكان عند بداية الحديث ثم العودة حيث يكون قد انتهى الحديث.

2 - تحويل مجرى الحديث بحديث آخر أو بطرح بعض الأسئلة التي تستثير انتباه أو اهتمام الآخرين للاشتراك في الإجابة عليها.

3 - الانشغال مع زميل آخر في أحاديث انفرادية.

4 - طلب النقل إلى مكتب آخر أكثر التزامًا وأكثر مراعاة للشعور إذا أمكن.

5 - التسليم بالأمر الواقع مع عمل الوقاية الممكنة وذلك بالاستعداد النفسي لتوقع مواجهة هذه العبارات والألفاظ بل وأشر منها. فلا داعي للحساسية الزائدة واضعًا في نفسي أن لا أنتظر أسلوبًا أفضل من هذا في هذا المكان بالذات.

6 - إن كانت خطورة عثرة زملاء العمل تمتد إلى توارد عباراتهم وتأويلاتهم على فكر الإنسان عند رجوعه إلى البيت حيث سيخلد إلى الراحة والهدوء وممارسة عبادته، أو عند انفراده بنفسه في الشارع أو المواصلات أو أي مكان آخر، فتنقلب راحته تعبًا وصلواته تمتلئ بالتشويشات، و انفراده يتحول إلى مظاهرة غير منظورة بسبب هجوم حرب طاحنة عليه من الأفكار. فليس عليه في هذه الحالة إلا أن يلجأ إلى معالجتها والخلاص منها بالسبل التي ذكرناها في كلامنا عن كيفية مواجهة حرب الأفكار.

7 - طرح اقتراح على الزملاء لو أمكن تحويل اهتمامهم وتلذذهم بعباراتهم وتأويلاتهم وأغانيهم التي يهيمون بها نحو الجنس والحب الجسدي، وتوجيهها إلى الحب الروحي ومحبة الله والملائكة والقديسين. فلو أن كل عواطفهم الجياشة هذه نحو الجنس وملذاته وُجِّهت نحو الأمور الروحية السماوية لتمتعوا بحرية الروح البعيدة عن أَسْر عبودية الجسد. ولصاروا في سعادة كبيرة. وإن بدا هذا أمرًا مستبعدًا على الزملاء فمن جهتي أنا يمكني أن أقوم بهذا الدور مع نفسي لكي أحصل على هذه السعادة بيني وبين نفسي وعند خلودي إلى الهدوء والراحة!


ب - علاج النظرات الشريرة:
يجب أن نفرق بين النظرة المقصودة التي قال عنها المسيح إنها للاشتهاء فهي نظرة شريرة. والنظرة التي تقع على الجنس الآخر بطبيعة التعاملات العادية اليومية والتي تفرضها طبيعة الحياة الاجتماعية والوظيفية. فهذه خالية كليةً من أي قصد شهواني. والناس ينقسمون فيها إلى قسمين:

القسم الأول ليس في ذهنه ما يسمى بنظرات شريرة لأنه يتعامل ببساطة ومحبة نقية ونفسه خالية من العقد والرواسب، وقنوع في داخله بما هو عليه سواء كان متزوجًا أو أعزبًا. محترما لذاته ولشخصيات الآخرين. وموضوعيًا في معاملاته معهم. لا توجهه أفكار أو ميول داخلية وإنما الأمور الخارجية فقط التي هي موضوع تعامله مع الآخرين.

والقسم الثاني لا يضمر شرًا بل يخاف من الشر ولكنه حساس من جهة الجنس فهو حالما يقع نظره على فرد من الجنس الآخر يحدث عنده انفعال طبيعي يتوافق تمامًا مع نظرته الحسية للجسد. تمامًا كإنسان جائع وقع نظره على أطعمة ومشتهيات فلابد أن ينفعل بالرغبة للأكل منها. وتسود هذه النظرة الحسية على سلوكيات هذا القسم طالما يعيش في مستوى الجسد ويمر بحالة مستقرة من الفتور الروحي. لذلك لا سبيل لأن تتغير هذه النظرة الحسية لديه إلا بأن يكون حارًا في الروح باستمرار. فيتعامل مع الجنس الآخر أو ينظر إليهم لأشخاصهم وليس لأجسادهم. وإذا صعب عليه أن يكون حارًا بالروح باستمرار فليختبر ما قلناه عن تغيير نظرتنا للجسد وعن التمييز بين الانجذاب والإعجاب حتى يتمكن فكره الداخلى من توجيه نظراته الخارجية.

ومن التداريب العملية التي يتخذها البعض لعلاج النظرات الشريرة هو التعلم من مثال الصوم فطالما الإنسان في حالة صوم فمهما تحركت عليه معدته فلا يُعيِرها التفاتًا. ومهما اشتم من روائح أطعمة فلا يسيل لعابه عليها. هكذا يكون الإنسان في حالة صوم دائم عند نظرته إلى الجنس الآخر. لأنه إن كان متزوجًا يقول مع أيوب الصديق "عهدًا قطعت لعيني فكيف أتطلع في عذراء" (أى31: 1) مكتفيًا بزوجته وحدها. وإن كان غير متزوج يقول مع معلمنا بولس "أنت منفصل عن امرأة فلا تطلب امرأة" (1كو7: 27).

والبعض الآخر يدربون أنفسهم في نظراتهم إلى الجنس الآخر على أن يضع الشاب في اعتباره أن من تكبره سنًا كأنها أمه ومن تعادله سنًا كأنها أخته ومن تصغره سنًا كأنها ابنته. وهكذا الفتاة تنظر إلى من يكبرها سنًا كأنه أبوها ومن يعادلها سنًا كأنه أخوها ومن يصغرها سنًا كأنه ابنها.

وهناك من يرتبطون بمحبة قوية أو شعور دائم بحضور المسيح والسيدة العذراء أمام عيونهم، فبعض الشباب منهم يضع أمام عينيه صورة السيدة العذراء لكي يغطى بها منظر كل فتاة أو سيدة يقع نظره عليها. وبعض الفتيات يضعن أمام أعينهنَّ صورة السيد المسيح لكي يغطين بها منظر كل شاب أو رجل ينظرن إليه. وبذلك تتقدس النظرات كلها إلى الشابات والسيدات في شخص القديسة مريم وإلى الشباب والرجال في شخص السيد المسيح. وبذلك تصبح عواطف الإنسان متزنة تجاه الجنس الآخر.

والبعض يُعوِّد نفسه على رؤية الناس كما هم فالامرأة هي امرأة والرجل هو رجل والله خلقهما بشكلهما وصورتهما هكذا ولا يمكن أن يكونا غير ذلك. ويجب قبولهما على علاتهما ولا يصح أن ينفعل الإنسان عند كل نظرة إليهما فيعيش في توتر مستمر.

والبعض يردعون أنفسهم عن النظر الشهواني بلوم أنفسهم وإدانتها. لأنه كثيرًا ما يكون الطرف الذي ينظرون إليه ليشتهوه يكون كله طهارة وليس في ذهنه فكر شرير أو قلب يشتهى. بل قد يستغرب هذا الطرف كيف أن ذاك الإنسان ينظر إليهم هذه النظرة أو يفكر فيهم هذا الفكر الدنس. وحينئذ كم يكون خجل ذلك الإنسان عندما يقارن بين ميوله الدنسة وبين طهارة هذا الطرف. لذلك من المفيد لهذا البعض أن يفكر دائما في طهارة الطرف الآخر بغض النظر عن مظهر ذلك الطرف سواء في شكله أو زينته أو ملبسه الذي قد يوحى للناظر صاحب الفكر الشرير بما لا يُكنُّه فكره لأن هذه المظاهر كلها كثيرًا ما تكون بعيدة عن الميول الشهوانية الداخلية.

والبعض الآخر يُضيِّقون دائرة من يمكن النظر إليهم إلى أقصى حد. ثم هذا الأقصى يضعون له شروطا بحيث يضيقون الخناق على ما يسمى بالنظرة الشريرة حتى تصبح خارج اهتمامهم ولا تقلقهم كثيرًا.

وأول المجالات التي تقع فيها أنظارهم على الجنس الآخر هو محيطهم العائلي والكنسي وهؤلاء سواء كانوا كبارًا أم صغارًا ينظرون إليهم على أنهم مولودون معهم من بطن واحدة هي جرن المعمودية وتربطهم بهم الأخوة الروحية التي تفوق في اعتبارها كثيرًا الأخوة الجسدية ولا يشغلهم معهم سوى الأمور العائلية أو الأمور الكنسية المتعلقة بالخدمة الروحية.

وإذا استرعى نظرهم طرف من الجنس الآخر يواظب على عبادته بالكنيسة بورع وتقوى وتتحرك مشاعرهم نحوه بالإعجاب والحب. وقد يساورهم فكر التمني أن يكون هذا الطرف شريك حياة لهم وينشغلون بهذا الفكر عن عبادتهم فهم يخطئون إذا كرروا النظر إليه وانشغلوا بالتفكير فيه. لأن هذا الطرف قد يكون عاقدًا النية على الارتباط بشخصية معينة. أو قد يكون فكره بعيدًا عن الارتباط كليًة. وقد يكون مظهر عبادته مختلفا عن جوهر شخصيته. ثم إنه لو فُرِض وعرضوا عليه الارتباط فقد يكون جوابه بالرفض. فلماذا هذا التعلق والتفكير من طرف واحد وضياع بركة عبادتهم بالكنيسة؟

إذًا لا يصح أن يوجهوا نظرهم إلى أي طرف من الجنس الآخر العابد في الكنيسة وينصرفوا للتركيز في عبادتهم بتقوى ومخافة الله، كما ذكرنا أيضًا هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت في مواضِع أخرى. إلا في حالة واحدة هي إذا كان الأمر يتعلق بشاب استعد للزواج ويرغب جديًا في الارتباط فليتقدم مباشرة للمسئولين عن الفتاة التقية لكي تستقر نفسيته من نحوها برفضه أو قبوله.

أما من هم في المحيط الخارجي فليس لهم فيهم شيء لأنه لا تربطهم بهم أي مصالح. وهؤلاء يقابلونهم إما في الشارع أو المواصلات. ويمكن أن يكونوا على هامش انتباههم إذا استطاعوا أن يشغلوا أنفسهم أثناء سيرهم أو ركوبهم المواصلات في التفكير في الغرض الذي خرجوا من البيت من أجله أو ينظرون إليهم ككل لَونىِّ أي كحجم أو كتلة ترتدي ملبسًا يغلب عليه في عمومه لونٌ ما. دون التفات للتفاصيل سواء بالنسبة لأجسادهم أو لملابسهم التي يرتدونها.

أما في محيط أماكن الدراسة والعمل فيحصرون تعاملهم مع الجنس الآخر في حدود الزمالة الجامعية أو في حدود مسئوليات العمل.

ولابد من ملاحظة أن من يخرج عن حدود اللياقة في نظراته إلى من يلاقيهم في طريقه أو إلى من يتعامل معهم، لا ينال منهم إلا شعور الازدراء واللوم العلني أو المستتر. وفى هذا إساءة إلى شخصه وكرامته.*​


----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2022)

*موضوع جدااا راااائع
بركة الرب تكون معك*


----------



## candy shop (6 سبتمبر 2022)

*موضوع جميل وقيم*
*شكراااااااااا اخى النهيسي*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------

